# Need help in getting notes



## mechpe9 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am thinking about taking the Mech PE (Thermal &amp; Fluids) in the Oct 12. I live in PA &amp; can't locate a good place to join a review course. I was browsing these forums &amp; heard good things about Testmasters notes.......

I will really appreciate if someone can share their Testmasters (Mechanical) notes with me. Not sure if we can buy them but please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just took the PE this month, but did not take any review courses. However, I heard lots of good things about the PPI online review course (Passing Zone). http://powertopass.p...echanicalPE.jsf

To be certain, are you asking for someone to give you their notes from the Testmasters review course they took?


----------



## mechpe9 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Outlaw44 for your response!

I am trying to get notes from Testmasters. I called them directly &amp; they said that only way to get those would be to take thier classes. So if someone is done with his/her PE &amp; have these notes, I would really appreciate I could borrow these for sometime. I am also interested in discussing other options (if available).

About the review courses.........would you consider PPI better than School of PE? Can anyone else share his/her experience also on this?

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 27, 2012)

I used James Kamm's review course for the T/F exam.
/&gt;http://peprofessor.com/id17.html
/&gt;http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-1/mechanical-pe-exam/pe-refresher-course-for-the-mechanical-engineer-package-mecp.html

I thought the CDs were really good. There are also a bunch of good practice problems with each section. The questions aren't necessarily in the same style as the actual PE exam (the review problems are a little more in-depth), but they do help you understand the concepts and how to solve problems.

My study method was: watch the course, do the practice problems, and then do the MERM practice problems for the applicable chapters. One big advantage, in my opinion, is that you can easily pause the CD to take notes or go back and re-watch a topic.

I guess I'll let you know if the course actually helped in about 8 weeks haha.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Apr 27, 2012)

I should mention that he relies pretty heavily on the Mollier diagrams as opposed to using steam tables. I simply prefer using the tables since I can get more accurate answer. But as long as you understand which processes have constant enthalpy, entropy, etc you should be OK.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Apr 27, 2012)

I had taken the PPI passing zone and was thoroughly disappointed. I thought that there would be more structured review than there was. It was a few questions a week and access to an adviser on a message board. He was kinda surly in his responses and seemed a bit condescending in his answers on occasion. It was a help but not worth the money at all. I thought that i got more out of this board here than the one I paid for. There are enough friendly people who post here who can help with any question that the other board would answer.


----------



## mechpe9 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks mizzoumatt.

Do you any experience with the online review course from ppi as well?

Again any comparison between school of pe &amp; ppi online review course is appreciated.

Wish testmasters was present in other locations as well. still no luck in finding their notes........


----------



## gte636i (May 2, 2012)

I've seen testmaster's notes for sale on the yardsale section of this site. Though I bet the time to looks is right after the April test results are posted, this won't be for another six weeks or so. I don't think very many people would sell references before finding out they passed and anyone that wanted to sell their stuff from the October exam more than likely did so already.

However, if the testmasters class is anything like the Georgia Tech class, the notes by themselves is of limited value without the video's and interaction with the professor, it doesn't read like a PPI or other review manuals which are geared towards explaining all the concepts in the text itself. It looks more like the notes you would have taken in college while listening to the professor lecture, (the main idea of a concept is written down, but the details and steps of how one arrives at it is explained in the class).


----------



## MizzouMatt (May 2, 2012)

I do not know anything about those other classes. Really the best thing to do in my opinion is to get the MERM and its problems book and get started. If you get a good study schedule and put in the time more often than not things will go well.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Jun 8, 2012)

MizzouMatt said:


> I do not know anything about those other classes. Really the best thing to do in my opinion is to get the MERM and its problems book and get started. If you get a good study schedule and put in the time more often than not things will go well.


I cannot agree more with you. The best thing is to fall in love with the merm. If you know it, you will know how to solve problems in october.


----------

